# Theres an ant in my screen........



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

I think there's an ant in my iMac G5 screen........

Well, I noticed this small black line, and assumed it was a dead pixel, so I tried Pixel Fix and Pixel Checker. I also tried this thing where I applied pressure, and guess what? The 'pixels' moved! It's quitye smal, about 2 or 3 pixles long and when I take a scrennshot of the area where it is, the line doen't appear!

Someone help, moving 'dead pixels' are so annoying!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Of course a screenshot won't show dead pixels. You can turn off your monitor, take a screenshot, and get the entire picture.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, but its an ant!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

So much for the build quality in a Mac


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I was just thinking the same thing, Gibble .....LOL!


----------



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

Your house is infested. Shameful that you would keep your Mac in such squalorous conditions. Fumigation time!


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

No! I left the window open and the mac was next to it.......won't do that again! I think they're gone now though.......touch wood!


----------



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

Apple's warranty doesnt cover ants in the display... even if you took it to an Apple Centre they couldnt even pull the screen apart for you to get it out.. The screen is a sealed unit, so you'd have to pay for a new panel - unless you could find something wrong with it that would mean it needs replacing under warranty


----------

